# What do we use to kill



## cement (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi
What do we use to kill rat lice/fleas? TOD? Or is there another product ? 
They are scratching like crazy and I would like to keep them comfortable while their alive.
Cheers.


----------



## LadySnake (Jun 22, 2008)

I used to use malawash (I think that's what it was called) to get rid of mites etc on guinea pigs. It doesn't smell great but it does the job.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 22, 2008)

Most petshops carry a purpose made product for rodent mites, should look something like this 

http://www.vetproductsdirect.com.au/itemdesc.asp?ic=1893&eq=&Tp


----------



## cement (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah ha,
Thank you Vixen babe.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 22, 2008)

Permoxin is good.


----------



## Kimbully (Jul 2, 2008)

You can use revolution for cats, by putting 0.1ml on their back and this would treat internal and external parasites. If you had large numbers, this could be a quick all in one. You would need to find 1ml syringes to be able to measure 0.1ml tho.

Kim


----------



## centralian11 (Jul 2, 2008)

All the above work well but please do not feed to your reptiles for at least 6 weeks. P ersonally i would never feed a treated rodent and would definately would never sell one . That said i have never had the problem of parasites on my rodents .
Barry


----------



## Justie (Jul 12, 2008)

I have heard of cases where treated rodents where fed to snakes only to have the poor snake die


----------

